# Karcher window vac



## Deleted member 13867 (Nov 22, 2016)

We have just received one of these from the Karcher outlet store and cant believe how good they are so if you suffer from condensation in the motor-home as we do with the internal screens. Or at home at this time of year fear not this gadget will suck up all the water and allow you to pour it down the sink leaving the glass dry and steak free. The wonderful thing is the price £24.99 delivered, its refurbished but seems as good as new. Hope this helps some of you, those who have one will know how good they are.
Window CleaningMachinesKarcher WV2 Refurbished Window Vacuum - FREE 12 Month Warranty Included :: Karcher Outlet
Dave


----------



## The laird (Nov 22, 2016)

*Karcher*

I've used one for be times I have my internal screens and it is abso first class.also use it in the house and it works a1there also.


----------



## 2cv (Nov 22, 2016)

I agree, they are great, also ideal for use after the shower has been used. I use internal blinds so get some condensation, but if I used external I would not have been able to fit them at all in 70mph winds last night. The Karcher makes removing condensation a 2 minute job.


----------



## The laird (Nov 22, 2016)

2cv said:


> I agree, they are great, also ideal for use after the shower has been used. I use internal blinds so get some condensation, but if I used external I would not have been able to fit them at all in 70mph winds last night. The Karcher makes removing condensation a 2 minute job.



Agreed on this machine bill it's a great bit of kit to have and I never go without it,charged at home and we went three weeks without it needing a recharge,10/10 from me


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 22, 2016)

Agreed, work a treat.
Got one for my PVC when I had internal screens but I was concerned where the 'river' of water was going when the screens were fitted so went for Silverscreens external covers.
Now no condensation inside the van and the Karcher is in the house.


----------



## Makzine (Nov 22, 2016)

Use it in the van all the time great bit of kit :wave:


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 22, 2016)

On a downside ours lasted 2 years ,motor went .but they work well.


----------



## Chris356 (Nov 22, 2016)

I have just ordered 1 from currys to collect from store it was £33 and comes with 2 year warranty


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 22, 2016)

AKA the 'Window licker'... use it on condensation, keeping the shower dry and, with the squirty bottle, cleaning dog snot off the windows. 
The new version comes with 2 batteries.


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 22, 2016)

Although I do agree that they're much more efficient, with no condensation at all, many people don't like external screens when they're wilding David.  Given the use of internal screens then, the Karcher is a great solution.  I've got one and it has so many other uses from windows to bathroom tiles and shower screens to sucking up spills.


----------



## 2cv (Nov 22, 2016)

Horses for courses. I would definitely not have been able to fit external blinds last night, it was difficult to even stand! I only get a small amount of condensation using internal screens and the Kercher deals with it very quickly.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Nov 22, 2016)

Wouldn't want to be without our Karcher,it's especially good for A class windscreens when setting off first thing in the morning after a night wilding without the external screens on.Much quicker than using cloths,window leathers or the van demisters.It only takes a minute and then we're ready for the road.That is a good price dr dave btw.


----------



## The laird (Nov 22, 2016)

I've got a jet space heater you can have if you want ,it might cause some coney but this will keep you warm.no happy medium eh


----------



## redhand (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks for link just got one off the site, our hymer 544 does get very wet in morning when the internal blinds are opened. It takes ages to clear window so looking forward to trying it out


----------



## The laird (Nov 22, 2016)

redhand said:


> Thanks for link just got one off the site, our hymer 544 does get very wet in morning when the internal blinds are opened. It takes ages to clear window so looking forward to trying it out



My 544 is the same but it's also demise blowers  for the side windows,they're hella made and I believe it was either hymers show veh or the German first owner who installed,they work great in the bad weather when driving,strongly recomend externals cures most condensations.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 23, 2016)

I've tried cleaning dog snot off and drying the shower with a silver screen, but it just doesn't cut it.


----------



## bazzybabes (Nov 23, 2016)

*Karcher Window Vac  service*

Have a look at this video on Youtube at how to service your window vac.

Makes it work better and last longer.

Karcher WV50 window vacuum servicing - YouTube


----------



## maingate (Nov 23, 2016)

That's strange?

I read stories of wildcamping problems in Europe but it is extremely rare in the UK.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Nov 23, 2016)

maingate said:


> That's strange?
> 
> I read stories of wildcamping problems in Europe but it is extremely rare in the UK.



There was one reported on here last month...........http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-chat/57818-mh-owner-murdered-france.html


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Nov 23, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> Wouldn't want to be without our Karcher,it's especially good for A class windscreens when setting off first thing in the morning after a night wilding without the external screens on.Much quicker than using cloths,window leathers or the van demisters.It only takes a minute and then we're ready for the road.That is a good price dr dave btw.


My original post was to alert folks to the low price you can get this device for, but as usual things can go off at a tangent.
Dave


----------



## 2cv (Nov 23, 2016)

Unfortunately, my van being much smaller than a Hymer, I have nowhere to stick such a mop.


----------



## Beemer (Nov 23, 2016)

I have one of these 'window vacs' and we use it most of the time when required.  Not just after overnighting but when we are having breakfast and it is cold outside, we would not want an outside screen blocking a possible view.
The vac we have needs 240v charge, although the vac can last a whole weekend (3 nights/mornings) we charge it using the inverter, which is the only use we have for the 500W inverter.
Thumbs up from me, I have found that when cleaning the main screen the vac needs to be turned on its side, and that can cause the collected water to come back out ! !


----------



## The laird (Nov 23, 2016)

Beemer said:


> I have one of these 'window vacs' and we use it most of the time when required.  Not just after overnighting but when we are having breakfast and it is cold outside, we would not want an outside screen blocking a possible view.
> The vac we have needs 240v charge, although the vac can last a whole weekend (3 nights/mornings) we charge it using the inverter, which is the only use we have for the 500W inverter.
> Thumbs up from me, I have found that when cleaning the main screen the vac needs to be turned on its side, and that can cause the collected water to come back out ! !



As does mine but I put a poly bag with an elastic band round it and prob solved


----------



## 2cv (Nov 23, 2016)

Every nook and cranny is filled with useful items like vehicle cleaning products, and a Karcher.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 23, 2016)

hairydog said:


> The moisture is still in the van. It's just that you no longer have the cold windscreen collecting it for you, like a big dehumidifier. I reckon you're better off hoovering it off the windscreen and pouring it down the drain than having it soak into everything.



What about the river of moisture that runs down the screen into the dash etc ? God knows what damage it will cause over time.
Another plus for my external covers is they are easier to put on than internals and the interior of the van appears much warmer.


----------



## Lee (Nov 23, 2016)

[No message]


----------



## Dowel (Nov 23, 2016)

Isn't bringing the cold and wet external screens into the van in the morning just as bad and where are they stored?

 Don't have a view on this just curious.

Currys - PC World have the Karcher WV2 new with 2 year guarantee for £33
Aldi  had their own version of a window vac for sale in January, anybody tried one?


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 23, 2016)

Dowel said:


> Isn't bringing the cold and wet external screens into the van in the morning just as bad and where are they stored?
> 
> Don't have a view on this just curious.
> 
> ...



If they are wet and it's raining  I give them a quick down then into the bag and stored in the shower / toilet.
If it's not raining a quick wipe down when in situ and after breakfast they are usually dry and again packed away in bag and into shower / toilet.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 23, 2016)

Obanboy666 said:


> *What about the river of moisture that runs down the screen into the dash etc ? God knows what damage it will cause over time.*
> Another plus for my external covers is they are easier to put on than internals and the interior of the van appears much warmer.




That is precisely the reason why i went over to external silver screens   :idea:


----------



## Lee (Nov 23, 2016)

I replied to post #24 

Yes I do think you hi jacked the thread, if you felt strongly enough may be you could of started a thread of your own.
This thread was just to tell members of the great deal on Karcher window vac's.
I don't wish to enter into a long debate with you over this, so I will not be replying.


----------



## Wully (Nov 23, 2016)

Think I'll get one of these to go along with my tasimo coffee maker my electric heater and my 50inch tv that runs of my Jenny coz I'm ok for storage I'll just put it in the boot of my tow car.think I'm the anty camper according to sum but I love it. That's my membership up another £10 who gives a sh.t


----------



## sak (Nov 23, 2016)

So you don't use external screens just in case the mad axe man turns up at 3am and you need to make a quick exit, but wait the windscreen is covered in condensation so Mr Axe man will you please wait while I suck up all the condensation so I can see where I am driving off to.
The Taylormade external screens I use didn't blow off at Tan Hill nor did I have any condensation.


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 23, 2016)

I use a squeegee and a microfibre cloth at home too, as do millions of others... takes no time at all. _*However*_, getting back to motorhoming... the van isn't always perfectly level or tilting in the most convenient direction and it drives me nuts chasing the last of the water round and round the shower tray with a squeegee. The Karcher is ace! 
G'wan g'wan... you know you want one really


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 23, 2016)

2cv said:


> Unfortunately, my van being much smaller than a Hymer, I have nowhere to stick such a mop.



I'm sure someone can come up with a helpful suggestion :lol-049::lol-049:

(Sorry 2cv, couldn't resist!)


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 23, 2016)

peeps over ramparts  .....

does anyone else just put strips of towelling on the base of the windscreen then fit internal thermal screens overnight  - and if the towelling strips are wet in the morning i ring them out outside, then hang them above a heating vent and let them dry off as the day goes on .....  or am i just too naive ?


----------



## 2cv (Nov 23, 2016)

Minisorella said:


> I'm sure someone can come up with a helpful suggestion :lol-049::lol-049:
> 
> (Sorry 2cv, couldn't resist!)



Im sure that in a bigger van I Would have room to comply with such a suggestion.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Nov 23, 2016)

Well as the OP’s message is being ignored, why not add crazy motorcyclists, dogs without leads, grey waste, gassing .............................................

Thanks for the link dr dave


----------



## Wully (Nov 23, 2016)

dr dave said:


> We have just received one of these from the Karcher outlet store and cant believe how good they are so if you suffer from condensation in the motor-home as we do with the internal screens. Or at home at this time of year fear not this gadget will suck up all the water and allow you to pour it down the sink leaving the glass dry and steak free. The wonderful thing is the price £24.99 delivered, its refurbished but seems as good as new. Hope this helps some of you, those who have one will know how good they are.
> Window CleaningMachinesKarcher WV2 Refurbished Window Vacuum - FREE 12 Month Warranty Included :: Karcher Outlet
> Dave



Well done what a bargain we have the older one in the house think we paid about £70 for it so I'll use the new one for house and keep old one in van....thanks again Wully as for blinds I'm to nosey  for blinds


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 23, 2016)

You'll also find them handy for cleaning the windscreen (!). Though if you drive around with your silver screen on, it will reduce the amount of bug squash...


----------



## Tim120 (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks O.P. with regard to the karcher at a good price.

Such a shame you mentioned internal screens too, which is where I think it all went astray


----------



## Tompa (Nov 24, 2016)

Bought a Karcher a while back, great around the house or in the MH shower but useless on a Transit based motor due to the angle of the screen/dash. You have to tip it up to get into the corners and along the base so the water runs back out. Now using Taylormade externals, no condensation and loads warmer. We also buy loads of cheap little dehumidifier boxes which work well.
                          Tompa.


----------



## The laird (Nov 29, 2016)

hairydog said:


> I know about this stuff: clearly a lot better than you do.
> 
> You are correct: water vapour is not a problem in itself. It is only a problem when the air is saturated and the water condenses. As you rightly say, this will happen at the coldest point that the air comes into contact with. In most motorhomes, that is the windscreen.
> 
> ...



My externals go through a awning rail above the screen and side windows,they hold top and bottom corners with hooks onto cleats on the body,takes seconds to remove ,next to no condensation.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 29, 2016)

Before I went away this weekend I retrieved the Karcher vac from the house with the intention of using it in the shower.
Have to say it worked a treat, much easier and more cost effective than the usual half roll of kitchen towel I would normally use !


----------



## 2cv (Nov 29, 2016)

Obanboy666 said:


> Before I went away this weekend I retrieved the Karcher vac from the house with the intention of using it in the shower.
> Have to say it worked a treat, much easier and more cost effective than the usual half roll of kitchen towel I would normally use !



Glad that something good has come from this discussion, I had my Karcher for over a year before I started using it to dry the shower.
People are very set in their preference of blind type preferred. I must say that I would have found it most entertaining last week to see someone try to fit an external blind in a 60 mph gale


----------



## silverweed (Nov 29, 2016)

I have to say I bought externals for my Hymer Fromm eBay but I find them to difficult to fit as they have to go so high I have to have a stool to stand on and then no matter what I do the sliding window keeps creeping open.


----------



## ScamperVan (Nov 29, 2016)

Can't be arsed dissecting all the minutiae (Google guessed, it could be the correct word?). Silver screen on - no condensation on the slanty low profile cab window. Take it off to look at the early morning view and it misted up immediately - it's about warmth - the screen keeps the mh warmer. 
We have a karcher - it sucks the moisture from the screen, and yes, on a slanty screen it escapes and drips down my arm.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Nov 30, 2016)

It seems like you know how to get the last word in.:raofl:


----------



## jeanette (Nov 30, 2016)

I know someone is going to pull me up on this so if the screens keep it warm but as soon you take them off would it not be better just to use the vac? And yes I know the screens keep the cab warm but as Elaine said when she takes them off the condensation is there?


----------



## Fletch6 (Nov 30, 2016)

The way I see it is the windscreen is a big dehumidifier with no collection tank. I open the front doors and wipe it down ringing the cloth out as I go. Takes about 2.5 minutes and the bit that's left soon evaporates with the engine on. You don't need a vac or external screens.


----------



## ScamperVan (Nov 30, 2016)

jeanette said:


> but as soon you take them off would it not be better just to use the vac? And yes I know the screens keep the cab warm but as Elaine said when she takes them off the condensation is there?



hi Jeanette, yes, that's what we end up having to do to see the view. The condensation doesn't form until the screen is off, and even then only if the temp diff is high enough. 

Back to the karcher - we also use it for the shower area, and the rear side windows which have condensation on by the morning. Just wish the seal was better so the water doesn't escape when held at odd angles.


----------



## mikigough (Nov 30, 2016)

I've got a karcher vac, just waiting for the motorhome, lol.
Mickey.


----------



## Cass (Nov 30, 2016)

Well just to add my bit I use external screens but still get condensation on the window at the end of the bed, which has internal screens on, maybe they both have there uses, cos if your gonna use one wouldn't you use it for all the windows? not just the windscreen?    either way it is a good price


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Nov 30, 2016)

Tompa said:


> Bought a Karcher a while back, great around the house or in the MH shower but useless on a Transit based motor due to the angle of the screen/dash. You have to tip it up to get into the corners and along the base so the water runs back out. Now using Taylormade externals, no condensation and loads warmer. We also buy loads of cheap little dehumidifier boxes which work well.
> Tompa.



I also use Taylormade external screens on my A class windscreen and they work well with very little condensation in the morning even after a cold frosty night.The problem I have is that I normally take the screens off first thing in the morning so by the time we have put the kettle on and had a cuppa the windscreen has steamed up because there is little ventilation with the doors and windows closed,not good with the kettle boiling.The Karcher deals with it in about a minute-much quicker than sitting with the engine running and demister on full.


----------



## Wully (Nov 30, 2016)

Delivered today ill give it a try tomorrow. Funny I seen one the same in BQ for £48. So woks out half price.
I've got a shed full of bargains my wife said I'm a sucker for somebody advertising a bargain if I put all my sat navs on dash I wouldn't see out window


----------



## eddyt (Nov 30, 2016)

hi
  if you have internal screens i find if you also close the curtains over them
it cuts down the condensation.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 30, 2016)

Made sense to me. If you don't trap it on the windscreen then suck it and dump it, it's going to hide in the cupboards and irrigate the latent vegetation.


----------



## maingate (Nov 30, 2016)

External screens make a big difference in cold weather but having some ventilation is the best way to reduce condensation. A little bit goes a long way.


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Dec 1, 2016)

I must say after extensive testing and contrary to some comments on this thread that using the karcher at any angle including upside down and i have done the transit screen from bottom to top. I have not noticed any leakage. there is an anti siphon tube in the waste collection container to stop this happening. Assuming the waste water is not above this tube, so i imagine either the seals are faulty on the offending units or this tube is not fitted. I wonder where the water leaks from exactly?
Dave


----------



## Robmac (Dec 1, 2016)

dr dave said:


> I must say after extensive testing and contrary to some comments on this thread that using the karcher at any angle including upside down and i have done the transit screen from bottom to top. I have not noticed any leakage. there is an anti siphon tube in the waste collection container to stop this happening. Assuming the waste water is not above this tube, so i imagine either the seals are faulty on the offending units or this tube is not fitted. I wonder where the water leaks from exactly?
> Dave



On mine, the water sprays out of the bottom if held at too much of an angle. They may have sorted this now as I've had mine 2 or 3 years. I just hold a cloth over the vent.

I wouldn't be without mine and will probably buy a newer one soon.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Dec 1, 2016)

Look out,Charles Pooter is about.


----------



## Minisorella (Dec 1, 2016)

Good grief, are you lot still at it in here... it's been well over a week!  :wacko:


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 1, 2016)

Minisorella said:


> Good grief, are you lot still at it in here... it's been well over a week!  :wacko:



Indeed. I'm running out of popcorn...


----------

